# Cat c



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Are there any difficulties in insuring a cat c car ? Or should there be no problems ?


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

shouldnt be any problems make sure it has been vic tested, and remember if you ever need to make a claim the payout will reflect that market value of a cat c ie a lot lower than a standard car


----------



## joelee (Nov 28, 2009)

yer there is mate some wont go near them and you have to tell them that it is a cat c as if they find out if you have to cliam they wont pay out i know halifax esure wont go near them


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

When proposing for insurance, you will need to disclose the car is a cat C or D write off, as not all Insurers will cover previously written off cars.

Also some Insurers will only offer TPO cover, regardless of the fact that it may have been repaired. The reason being is that effectively an Insurer has already paid out the full value of the car, so they won't want to pay out a further total loss claim.

If you do manage to get Comprehensive cover, again a further total loss claim will result in an offer substantially below the normal market value, on the basis that a total loss claim has already been paid out on the car and also that a Cat C or D vehicle has a substantially lower market value anyway.

Some Insurers will insist on the sight of new MOT and some may also insist on an independent engineer's report to confirm the repairs have been carried out satisfactorily.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks, I'd only insure it third party anyway as its a chep third car, same for the value it's only £700 and I'm only insuring it because ilegaly have too not because of its value. I assume since it was repaired a few years ago then it should have had all of the checks


----------



## joelee (Nov 28, 2009)

What car is it mate.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

i have a mate who only ever buys cat d cars never spends more than £1500 with very minor work required always amazes me what some insurance companies write of he is currently driving around in a 2005 clio mtv model in metalic gold lovely looking car with just 45k on the clock cost him about £900 and all it needed was a bumper and rear quater repair


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Shiny - Thats really interesting. I've never been asked when taking out insurance if the car was either a Cat C or D. Surely their own records would already show this so they would know?

Is there anything else you have to tell them that they don't ask about?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

They can only ask so many questions. Insurance is currently a contract of utmost good faith, ie the insurers rely on policyholder to divulge all material facts (ie something that could influence their acceptance of the risk).

There is talk that this will change though, if it does, data capture will probably turn into a nightmare! 

Stevetdci, look at tpft first, very few insurers will quote on tpo these days. Then ask about the cat c and if they only offer tpo, see if you can negotiate a rate.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

ooh, they will only find out if the car is a cat c or d when it comes to a claim and they check the register. I believe this costs money, so for how few cat c or ds there are on the road, it would not be cost effective to check each and every time a car is insured.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

doesnt cost a lot to source the information from the dvla i use motors.co.uk to advertise my car stock i paid a 15pound premium to have access to it so before i even look at a car i can check the database to see if it is on the register so if it costs me 15pounds surely a major insurance company would negoitate a better deal.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

It's only a fiat punto diesel, sorry it would be tpft, for some reason tp works out more expensive


----------



## joelee (Nov 28, 2009)

It's I am selling a Volvo s40 sport taxed and tested for £900 on a 53 plate with no faults I have had it for a run around for a while now.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I had a v40 for all of 3 weeks after thinking it would be better than the polo... And now I'm back looking for another cheap small car


----------



## joelee (Nov 28, 2009)

It's just not fast enough for me I need. At least 200bhp.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

That's one of the reasons I sold the v40, the 1.8 was gutless, still the tt is about 250bhp and the cupra 300, actually it's quite nice to drive n under powered car as you get to work them harder


----------

